

Secret History of Silicon Valley - khanio
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTC_RxWN_xo

======
ivan_ah
Very interesting video about WWII, radio/radars and technological
entrepreneurship as a vehicle for progress.

Highly recommended.

